# NEW TO PEPS need help guys



## TRAINS (Dec 28, 2011)

So I wanna run GHRP 6 I have 5mg vials. Should I use 2.5 ml b.w for the 5mg GHRP 6?

if so using a 1/2 cc insulin syringe would 5 units = 100mcg,,10 units =200mcg and so on? 

And if thats correct would it be better using 5 ml for 5 mg of RP and goin to 10 units for 100mcg? I would really appreciate the help fellas thanks.


----------



## moresize (Dec 28, 2011)

my 2cc...as long as you get the correct dosage it really comes down to how much you want to draw to get the correct dosage.

google Peptide calculator

great tool to use


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 28, 2011)

Read thru my log: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/labpe-peptide/150329-vibrants-ghrp-2-cjc-1295-log.html
It might help you a little.

I had some math issues before starting as well but a good friend helped me out. Main thing is not to over think it and use this calculator for help: Peptide Calculator


----------



## TRAINS (Dec 28, 2011)

AWESOME thanks guys the peptide calculator was very helpful i guess i wasnt over thinkin it was right on but assurance is a good feeling


----------



## SHY_RONNIE (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## njc (Jan 3, 2012)

You can reconstitute with as much water as you'd like.  Just use your syringe to measure doses.  If you have a 5mg vial then you have 5,000 mcg's.  So if you use your syringe and it has 100 ticks on it to reconstitute then each tick would be 50mcg's because 5000/100 tics equals 50 mcg's per tick.  If you have 5000 mcgs and add 150 ticks worth of water then each tick would equal 33mcg's because 5000mcg's divided by 150 ticks of water would leave you with 33mcgs per tick.


----------



## njc (Jan 3, 2012)

I should add that you may want to consider using the least amount of water that you possibly can while still being able to properly measure doses because because peps may degrade a little faster with higher levels of solution.


----------



## grootfac (Aug 12, 2012)

njc is very nice guy.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 12, 2012)

Really?




njc said:


> I should add that you may want to consider using the least amount of water that you possibly can while still being able to properly measure doses because because peps may degrade a little faster with higher levels of solution.


----------



## savalacad (Aug 16, 2012)

nice man ,njc


----------

